# Enough for chest?



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wanted opinions on my chest routine

Flat Barbell Bench Press 3 sets 8-12 reps

Incline Dumbell Press 2 sets 8-12 reps

Flys 3 sets 8-12 reps

Machine Press 2 sets 12-15 reps

Machine flys 2 sets 12-15 reps

Thanks in advance


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i would check in couple of set on incline .. and maybe some dips to hit lower pec to finish off ..


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

sizar said:


> *i would check in couple of set on incline* .. and maybe some dips to hit lower pec to finish off ..


As oppossed to dumbells incline or as well as?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

i personally find that volume works for me so id probably throw them in aswell tbh


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

It depends on what you want to do mate? bulk, tone ...?? if its mass your looking for i would probably do sets of 6...with more weight...it worked for me...and use inclined dumbell press....worked wonders to really bulk up my chest....if your not already doing this...cant remember the exercises you posted :whistling: ...good luck x


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

scottish676 said:


> As oppossed to dumbells incline or as well as?


dumbell or bar .. don't do same exact routine every week .. your body gets used to it quick change it around every 2 weeks .. even change the sequence makes a difference


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

My routine is 5 sets of 6 on

Incline dumbell press

Flat dumbell press

Incline flies

flat fies

I find barbell more of a conditioning exercise. Im lifting 45kg dumbells now and hoping to move up to 50s when i can afford more weight plates. Dumbell press are a million times better than barbell more movement and less restrictions

GOOD LUCK MATE


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

My current routine is:

3 sets of heavy flat db bench

5 sets of heavy incline db bench

3 sets of heavy db flies

3 sets of medium weight seated machine press

7 fst sets of light cable cross overs

I've been training for a long time and love high volume and recover well from it. If time was limited or recovery was a problem, I'd go with incline DB press followed by heavy flies and leave it at that.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd double up on most of those sets.

2 sets doesn't really seem a lot to me, i do 4 sets with 6 different exercises and it works ok for me.

It'd also be interesting to see what weight you're using too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Simon m said:


> 7 fst sets of light cable cross overs.


That's a lot of cable crossovers!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

sizar said:


> dumbell or bar .. don't do same exact routine every week .. your body gets used to it quick change it around every 2 weeks .. even change the sequence makes a difference


Thats right change it about a bit. I change 1 exercise every week, why not try decline DB Press, I find that really hits the spot :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i do 3 exercises only which is plenty for my boobs

flat or incline barbell 3sets for 4- 6 reps

flat or incline dumbell 3 sets for 4-6 reps

flyes or cables 3 sets 6-10 reps

i mix it from each workout startin with incline or flat and barbell or dumbell shock tactics


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I do 5 sets of flat bench every 9 days or so!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

why have i been told on here lots of times that only 1 or 2 exercises per muscle group

and this chest routine has loads?


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

how many times do you train ya chest in the week. I tend to have 1 big session on my chest every friday


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> why have i been told on here lots of times that only 1 or 2 exercises per muscle group
> 
> and this chest routine has loads?


Not heard that before.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah been told on here all the time not to do too much

and i posted a routine with 3 exercises per muscle group and loads of people said it was too much


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> why have i been told on here lots of times that only 1 or 2 exercises per muscle group
> 
> and this chest routine has loads?


I've never heard that... You may have been told to work 1 or 2 muscle groups per workout


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

You sound like i was few years ago unsure on set and rep amounts also exercises and muscle groups. Its all part of the process. None of these guys are wrong mate its just about finding out whats best for you because every one is different. This is my routine see what you think.

Mon: Shoulders 4 exercises / Legs 2 exercises

Tue: Cardio (20min speed interval)

Wed: Back 4 exercises / Biceps 2 exercises

Thur: cardio

Fri: Chest 4 exercises / Triceps 2 exercises

Week 1 i have a set of different exercises to week 2 so im always mixing it up. Just remember these key things,

1. Breath when lifting never hold ya breath

2. Eat plenty of protien

3. It s not what weight you lifting its how you lift it so concentrate more

on technique

4. Always get 8 hours sleep

5. Plenty of water i have 2 litres a day

GOOD LUCK MATE


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah true

i have about 3 litres of water a day

im just trying to loose my b/f at the moment , its cumin down slowly

carnt wait takes ages


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> yeah true
> 
> i have about 3 litres of water a day
> 
> ...


Loads of cardio for that mate.

Something i've done none of for about the last year!!!


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

DS1 said:


> You sound like i was few years ago unsure on set and rep amounts also exercises and muscle groups. Its all part of the process. None of these guys are wrong mate its just about finding out whats best for you because every one is different. This is my routine see what you think.
> 
> Mon: Shoulders 4 exercises / Legs 2 exercises
> 
> ...


Sorry but i think you need to up exercises on legs for any proper gains especially if your only working them out once a week, I do 4-5 atleast your legs are a massive part and are split into many muscles that its very hard to work out with 2 moves IMO


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

1 exercise done right is enough to grow, i find by the time youve done a couple of sets of bench, the weights i can manage on incline or dbs is minimal and pointless.

Big f off heavy bench will make your chest grow more than anything else in my opinion.

Just noticed the post from DS1! 4 lifts for chest (one muscle) and 2 for your whole legs?!?!?! when will people learn???


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mine:

Decline or Incline bench: 4 warmup sets, 1 failure

Incline or decline db fly: 4 warmup sets, 1 failure


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Have to agree with above, but regarding chest, are you finding it's getting to where you want or has it stopped? Play around with volume / intensity and see what happens, also definately mix up the excercises, I generally only keep flat bench with barbell the same for chest, incline I always mix with dumbell or bar depending how I feel then do another 2 excercises again differing on how I feel / what i've not done.

Last night I did however switch from the usual 3 x 8 to 10,8,6,6 and felt it alot more on my top / minor chest so just mix it up see how you feel


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I play rugby second row on a sat do you know how much leg works is involved in that and im already 16 stone so gains aint too much of an issue mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

DS1 said:


> I play rugby second row on a sat do you know how much leg works is involved in that and im already 16 stone so gains aint too much of an issue mate


good for you mate. :thumb:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

DS1 said:


> I play rugby second row on a sat do you know how much leg works is involved in that and im already 16 stone so gains aint too much of an issue mate


if you're playing rugby, legs and power movements should be what your routine is based around!!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Just noticed the post from DS1! 4 lifts for chest (one muscle) and 2 for your whole legs?!?!?! when will people learn???


mate you forgot, running around for a few hours is far more beneficial to leg development than weight training!!


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I respect you lads and how you train but im playing county leeds so doing something right. I can squat 200kg so again im doing something right i leg session a week with 2 cardio days and a game on sat is all the leg work i need.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

DS1 said:


> I respect you lads and how you train but im playing county leeds so doing something right. I can squat 200kg so again im doing something right i leg session a week with 2 cardio days and a game on sat is all the leg work i need.


your loss :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

for me 3 exercises on large muscle groups, like chest, is more than enough.

currently doing;

Incline Bench; 1x warm up set, followed by 3x failure sets (dont count reps while on aas)

Seated Hammer Strength Press; 4x failure sets

Cable CrossOvers; 3x failure sets.

done


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> for me 3 exercises on large muscle groups, like chest, is more than enough.
> 
> currently doing;
> 
> ...


This is always what I have thought. My chest grows don't get me wrong was just after other peoples opinions.

I think people have the bicept mind set with chest. It's one of the looker muscles so they tend to throw a hundred different exercises at it when there's not much need for more than a handful


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

DS1 said:


> I respect you lads and how you train but im playing county leeds so doing something right. I can squat 200kg so again im doing something right i leg session a week with 2 cardio days and a game on sat is all the leg work i need.


So, whats your aim? get better at rugby or body build? your training your chest like a body-builder and training your legs, 'enough to get by'. A big chest wont help you play better. A powerful one will though.

Just a though.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

scottish676 said:


> This is always what I have thought. My chest grows don't get me wrong was just after other peoples opinions.
> 
> I think people have the bicept mind set with chest. It's one of the looker muscles so they tend to throw a hundred different exercises at it when there's not much need for more than a handful


very true. I know loads of chest & bi builders at the gym, talking about training chest every 3 days without fail! Got legs like toothpicks! :lol:

ive always set my training standards to that of Dorian Yates, less volume, heavy weights, stricked form!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> very true. I know loads of chest & bi builders at the gym, talking about training chest every 3 days without fail! Got legs like toothpicks! :lol:


Dont we all!



Clubber Lang said:


> ive always set my training standards to that of Dorian Yates, less volume, heavy weights, stricked form!


JW does the same thing i think. Funny how 2 of the biggest guys on the site go against the 'norm'


----------

